

PolyConf 15: Unikernels [video] - sgrove
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi2TdMXs7Cc

======
amirmc
I wrote up a post about the event with some additional information, which now
has a few clarifications/errata at the end. I'd welcome any feedback!

[http://amirchaudhry.com/unikernels-
polyconf-2015/](http://amirchaudhry.com/unikernels-polyconf-2015/)

~~~
bahador
I really want to start using unikernels but I'm not sure where to start. I
really like MirageOS but being limited to OCaml is a barrier to entry for me.
As an alternative, I'm looking at OSv because it works with the JVM. And
lastly, I'm keeping an eye out on hyper.sh because I feel like it can
conceptually solve some of the same problems as unikernels, except leveraging
existing investment in docker.

As a dev with most of my experience being in JavaScript, Java, and Python, is
there any advice you could give me?

tia

~~~
amirmc
Have you come across Rumpkernel? I'd recommend looking at that since it can
work with legacy code. There's a static-website tutorial that describes how to
use Nginx as a unikernel.

[http://rumpkernel.org/](http://rumpkernel.org/)

[https://github.com/rumpkernel/wiki/wiki/Tutorial%3A-Serve-a-...](https://github.com/rumpkernel/wiki/wiki/Tutorial%3A-Serve-
a-static-website-as-a-Unikernel)

~~~
bahador
tyvm!

